# Mothers day message from ex…I'm a guy



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

A WTF moment for sure. Been divorced ten years, haven't seen or spoken to the ex wife in probably four or five years, only communication is the rare text concerning our now adult kids. 

Late this morning I get a text from her saying happy mothers day, attached was a cartoon drawing of a mom getting breakfast in bed. I've been scratching my head ever since because I'm not sure if it was some sort of sarcasm, a mistake on her part in who she sent it to, but she hasn't followed up with a "opps, sorry" or as bizarre as it may sound an actual acknowledgement that I played a dual role in parenting because she left the kids with me to run off with her sperm stick. 

I know for a fact neither of the kids are there to give her breakfast in bed, both are semi estranged from her. I would write it off as a text sent to me by mistake but she has a history of trying to play mind games or trying to get attention, if I text back it would turn into a dozen walls of text type messages from her.

It's little things like this that make me grateful I don't have to deal with her day to day.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

maybe it was her way of saying happy mother's day to you for taking care of the kids when she failed? either way delete it....is she with dipstick still?


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Meh, just block her. Your kids are adults so you don't need that **** in your life.


----------

